# Sample Resume for Casual jobs



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Can any one please post sample resume for Australian casual / part time jobs here.
e.g. process worker , cleaner etc.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I got my resume done on fiverr. I sent him a copy of my current resume and what job I was applying for and he created my resume for me. It seems to have worked well and I adapt it depending on the job. 
I would suggest that you try that....


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

kaz101 said:


> I got my resume done on fiverr. I sent him a copy of my current resume and what job I was applying for and he created my resume for me. It seems to have worked well and I adapt it depending on the job.
> I would suggest that you try that....




Fiverr was an interesting site. Thanks for introducing.


----------

